#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Αρχιτεκτονικά >  > > >  >  > ΓΟΚ - ΝΟΚ - Κτιριοδομικός >  > > >  >  >  Τακτοποίηση κτηρίου για μεταβίβαση

## kajoanna

Συναδελφοι καλημερα!!!
εχω ενα υπαρχον κτιριο προ του 1973 εντος σχεδιου πολεως και ρωτω αν γνωριζει καποιος να μου πει αν μπορει να τακτοποιηθει και κατοπιν να μεταβιβαστει για να κανω συμβολαια.

ευχαριστω

----------


## Xάρης

Καλημέρα.
Τι εννοείς ότι θέλεις να το "τακτοποιήσεις";
Έχει αυθαιρεσίες;
Αν ναι, διάβασε τον Ν.4178/13 και ειδικότερα το άρθρο 2 αυτού αν μπορείς να κάνεις τη δήλωση.

----------

